# Mosquito walleye net photos



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i had the pleasure once again of going out with my friends at the division of wildlife to check the walleye nets at mosquito lake today. Here's a few photos. I recorded video too, EDIT; video is posted in the lounge. It was a bit nippy scooting from net to net.


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Great photos, looking forward to this year's video.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures Tom. Did they net many northerns? I looked hard but didn't see any in the nets.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

not as many as in the past, the causeway net had the most.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Great job, thanks for the pictures. I used to have friends that worked the nets and used to tie up to them and watch them work the nets back in the 80's. Been a long time since I've seen that.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice pics. Thanks. Like seeing all them healthy fish. How many nets are out?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Do they have set goals on how many fish they would like to put thier hands on?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Great photos EZ. What is that upside down fish with the small circular mouth just under the net opening by the catfish? A sucker?










How many quarts of eggs does that amount of fish yield? I just keep thinking "look at all those sammiches!"


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bwana J said:


> Great job, thanks for the pictures. I used to have friends that worked the nets and used to tie up to them and watch them work the nets back in the 80's. Been a long time since I've seen that.


they do a great job, its not easy going out everyday(and if the nets are in, they go everyday), rain, shine, snow, sleet, they really deserve credit for doing such a great job. 

don't quote me on this, but i think there are 16 nets in, we split checking them with another boat.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Great photos EZ. What is that upside down fish with the small circular mouth just under the net opening by the catfish? A sucker?


yep, sucker, saw more than 20 today.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Pooch said:


> Do they have set goals on how many fish they would like to put thier hands on?


one of the guys back at the ramp milking the females said 300 quarts of eggs was the goal for this season.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice pics Tom thanks again..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Very educational, thanks for taking the time.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Really cool to see that, thanks!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

T


Bwana J said:


> Great job, thanks for the pictures. I used to have friends that worked the nets and used to tie up to them and watch them work the nets back in the 80's. Been a long time since I've seen that.


Truly a great job! A site for sore winter eyes!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Just another post from ezbite showing other people catching fish. Whats the big deal. LOL


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you for posting every year, I don't fish for Walleyes but am glad to see them. Awesome Bass Lake for sure


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

great pics ,please thank all those people in the project.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for your efforts. Great stuff. Man, it's crazy cold for March.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Huge props for the men and women out there every nasty day taking those eyes out of the nets in Skeeter and Berlin. Next time you want to complain about the odnr... Remember them pulling up icy nets on windy days just so we can catch eyes in our inland lakes. They'll be out there tomorrow in a boat!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep, they are tough!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Thanks for the pictures Tom. Did they net many northerns? I looked hard but didn't see any in the nets.


Second to last pic upper right hand corner i spy a pike the head is facing the hole an body is curved.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

here it is shortdrift..... lol wheres waldo


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

And yes,thanks for sharing these pics ez


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> And yes,thanks for sharing these pics ez


They were actually making Saugeye today. Mixing sauger sperm with walleye eggs.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ezbite said:


> They were actually making Saugeye today. Mixing sauger sperm with walleye eggs.


Blwss there hearts >


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ezbite said:


> yep, sucker, saw more than 20 today.


The big darker fish in lower right bottom of pic(with the upside down sucker) is definitely a Northern. Mouth wraps way around past the eyes.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

really cool to see the pictures....Tahnks


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Guess who is out today? Yep, the weather don't stop em! I casted a rattletrap for about 35 minutes and had to stop because I couldn't feel my fingers, I imagine it's 3x's colder on the lake.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Great pictures ez. Those guys are really dedicated and do a awesome job working the nets and milking the fish. I'm looking forward to watching the video.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> They were actually making Saugeye today. Mixing sauger sperm with walleye eggs.


Did they bring the sauger sperm with them? They sure didn't get sauger out of Mosquito! Would love to see saugeye in there, but I've heard that will never happen.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> Did they bring the sauger sperm with them? They sure didn't get sauger out of Mosquito! Would love to see saugeye in there, but I've heard that will never happen.


yes, brought it from the hatchery.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ez, did you guys measure any of the fish or got any guestiments on average size,an biggest size you seen when you was out?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ez, did you guys measure any of the fish or got any guestiments on average size,an biggest size you seen when you was out?


most of the males were 17-18" id guess, several bigger. there was one female over 10#.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ezbite said:


> most of the males were 17-18" id guess, several bigger. there was one female over 10#.


17/18" male is not a bad average at all. And from seeing pics of guys on the ice seemed to be the average. 
Keep getting out there after them! 
One of these days im gonna get a chance to fish all these different lakes in ohio with walleye or saugeyes in them.

Pretty sure i see a big crappie or two in the mix up as well!
Ne ways,thanks again,an good luck out there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Oh yea, some monster crappie too.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

hey ez, maybe talk those guys into netting a few thousand of those tiny perch and re stock them somewhere else. the lake is over run with them. by the way great pictures


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

cement569 said:


> hey ez, maybe talk those guys into netting a few thousand of those tiny perch and re stock them somewhere else. the lake is over run with them. by the way great pictures


Good predator food!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

c.j, your right there. but this perch thing started about 5 years ago and it has gotten worse every year. they are taking over the lake and that cant be a good thing. it will lead to stunted growth but I hope not


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

cement569 said:


> c.j, your right there. but this perch thing started about 5 years ago and it has gotten worse every year. they are taking over the lake and that cant be a good thing. it will lead to stunted growth but I hope not


Ez,
Compared to the last few years, how do the numbers look in regards to walleyes in nets?
Walleye numbers look good for 2018 compared to past years? Good question for ODNR...... Curious how many fry or fingerlings they stock in mosquito every year also.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for your efforts ezbite. Those are some really cool pics. You are what makes this site so special. Never been to Mosquito...hope to get out there this year.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

litman24 said:


> Ez,
> Compared to the last few years, how do the numbers look in regards to walleyes in nets?
> Walleye numbers look good for 2018 compared to past years? Good question for ODNR...... Curious how many fry or fingerlings they stock in mosquito every year also.


according the the flier, mosquito gets 8-10 million fry and 350,000 fingerlings every year. 

as for numbers, i'm not qualified to give that estimate, but from a discussion i had Tuesday it's HUGE! i will say, i saw a lot of nice fish. I'm sure when all the eggs are harvested and numbers added up they will have a population estimate.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

ezbite said:


> according the the flier, mosquito gets 8-10 million fry and 350,000 fingerlings every year.
> 
> as for numbers, i'm not qualified to give that estimate, but from a discussion i had Tuesday it's HUGE! i will say, i saw a lot of nice fish. I'm sure when all the eggs are harvested and numbers added up they will have a population estimate.


Thank you!


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

This is why I love ice fishing for eyes, they are like sheep! They will stack up on a spot


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

All of the walleye we caught last year are in such great shape. There is so much food in that lake for them, they can't help but be healthy. All of those little perch are great food for the walleye, pike, bass and I am sure that those huge cats in there are eating them as well. The bluegill are plentiful as well. 
Years ago if you caught 10 lbs for 5 fish in a tournament, you were almost guaranteed a top 2 finish. But now if you aren't catching 14 to 17 lbs in a tournament, you are probably not even in the money. That is how much better the fishery is now then it was just 15 years ago. Great job by the ODNR.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bluewalleye said:


> All of the walleye we caught last year are in such great shape. There is so much food in that lake for them, they can't help but be healthy. All of those little perch are great food for the walleye, pike, bass and I am sure that those huge cats in there are eating them as well. The bluegill are plentiful as well.
> Years ago if you caught 10 lbs for 5 fish in a tournament, you were almost guaranteed a top 2 finish. But now if you aren't catching 14 to 17 lbs in a tournament, you are probably not even in the money. That is how much better the fishery is now then it was just 15 years ago. Great job by the ODNR.


I was surprised how many 2-3" shad were in the nets.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I was surprised how many 2-3" shad were in the nets.


I've seen some pigs, Erie fish Ohio pigs, pulled out of the nets in Berlin. I think the ridiculous amount of shad in that lake is why. I think that's also the reason you'll have great seasons followed by almost terrible ones fishing for eyes there. You'll have a good shad die off some Winters=good fishing. Not nearly as many die the next year=hard to get eyes to commit to lures when they have been devouring slow fat shad for months.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tom, I know you're working on a video based on your adventures with the egg harvest! Just remember, no heady/"heavy" background audio, they're just pictures! Just saying...


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Boats ready to drift for some slabs and eyes! Thanks EZ


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Just got back from the lake, this weekend is probably going to be it for the harvesting. If you want to see what goes on I'd suggest getting out there soon. Rt 305 state park boat ramps.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Do they place the nets randomly along the shoreline or do they pick specific spots on the lake for a certain reason, ie drop off, flat, ?

ski


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ski said:


> Do they place the nets randomly along the shoreline or do they pick specific spots on the lake for a certain reason, ie drop off, flat, ?
> 
> ski


usually the same spots every year. bottom and depth have a lot to do with it.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

ski said:


> Do they place the nets randomly along the shoreline or do they pick specific spots on the lake for a certain reason, ie drop off, flat, ?
> 
> ski


This is why you pay attention to the structure they are placing the nets on. Also why I made my comment about ice fishing for eyes being fun because they are sheep. Once you learn how eyes relate to structure/season a detailed lake map is all you usually need to narrow down a few spots.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Appreciate the response! We only have saugeye down here in Columbus, so I don't see any nets to pay attention to. 
Looks like you have a good population up there. Good luck this year!

ski


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

those saugeye are actually being made up here at mosquito (from mosquito female walleye), taken to the hatchery to grow then released.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

This is what the lake is loaded with.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

The black dot is fish code for place -hook-here.

Don


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

great job Tom...again


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

eyeballs said:


> great job Tom...again


they make saugeye,
can they mix carp with perch,this way we will have perch size like carp.


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

What lakes in Ohio are stocked?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

MIRROCRAFT said:


> What lakes in Ohio are stocked?


Check the of odnr web site


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Thanks for the pictures Tom. Did they net many northerns? I looked hard but didn't see any in the nets.


I saw one in the one photo, right of the hoop.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i had the pleasure once again of going out with my friends at the division of wildlife to check the walleye nets at mosquito lake today. Here's a few photos. I recorded video too, just have to get it edited and posted. It was a bit nippy scooting from net to net.
> View attachment 258070
> View attachment 258071
> View attachment 258072
> ...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Some years ago Tom, I did the ride along with them at Mosquito.
It's definitely worth it! 

Great photos, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i finally got the video edited and posted online. i just posted this years video over in the lounge if ya liked to check it out, thanks.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Very nice video ezbite. And thank you for sharing. 

NO big FLATHEAD in the nets this year?

Don.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Very nice video ezbite. And thank you for sharing.
> 
> NO big FLATHEAD in the nets this year?
> 
> Don.


They were in there just not the day I got out


----------



## Raylc (Jul 25, 2008)

Bwana J said:


> Great job, thanks for the pictures. I used to have friends that worked the nets and used to tie up to them and watch them work the nets back in the 80's. Been a long time since I've seen that.


Was Denny Eastlake still working then? We used to tie up to them in the 70's when they pulled the nets on Mosquito & Pymatunning. I saw several State Records come out of the Pymatunning nets ! They would milk it out and back in the lake it went. Never to be caught. The got a 50 lb Muskie once, it was never caught either. There are some big fish in Pymatunning ! If you see in person the amount of fish in the nets in either lake you'll laugh when someone says they are "fished out" !


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Ya, Denny and Connie are good friends of mine. Great people.


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

ezbite said:


> i finally got the video edited and posted online. i just posted this years video over in the lounge if ya liked to check it out, thanks.


I’m relatively new to the site, but have enjoyed following this thread. What does it mean the video is posted in the lounge? Where do I find it?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Harvest Time said:


> I’m relatively new to the site, but have enjoyed following this thread. What does it mean the video is posted in the lounge? Where do I find it?


Go to the top of the page and click on forums then scroll down until you come to the lounge and click on that.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Harvest Time said:


> I’m relatively new to the site, but have enjoyed following this thread. What does it mean the video is posted in the lounge? Where do I find it?


just click on this link

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/2018-walleye-egg-harvesting-on-mosquito-lake-video.325020/


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

Great job, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanx EZ bite. Very cool pics. Skeeter's the lake I grew up on and where I learned pulling harnesses, draggin bell sinkers, bottom bouncers, etc for eyes. 65yrs young now but back in the 60's would always get a day or two off school to get out there with dad and his friend in the spring. Once you found them it was just anchor and cast and slow retrieve a harness back to the boat. Great lake. Remember an article in one of the fishing magazines declaring Skeeter a world-class eye destination. Miss that lake.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone know if they are still working the nets and collecting eggs?


----------



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

They were yesterday.


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

they were getting a lot of eggs yesterday bout noon...


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Yep...the ODNR worker said this one yielded a quart!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

That dar walleye looks like it will be swimming a little crooked for awhile.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tomorrow (Friday) will probably be the last day, they were suppose to be done Monday. but got extended all week..


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks again, EZ, for taking us along on that awesome ride with the ODNR crew! Very cool and educational!  It's comforting to know the walleye population is in good hands, thanks to their hard work!


----------

